# Diamond Peaks Ski Patrol - Anyone involved?



## dirtbagpinner (Apr 25, 2005)

GPP33 said:


> I was doing some research on backcountry in RMNP and came across their website. Until tonight I haven’t heard of them (never skied Cameron Pass, always wanted to). Is anyone here involved with them? It sounds like a pretty neat organization with some really good training opportunities. Looks like I’m too late for any of the training this year but I’ll be looking into it again next year.



They are a great bunch of folks; their trainings are quite good. They're also involved to some degree with LCSAR.

Can't say enough good things about the people and their dedication.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

took my avy 1 through them. recommend it.


----------

